# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Renovating my laundry area

## starraffy

I am about to renovate my laundry area,which is at the back of our house which doesn't have enough sunlight, in this part of my house its always humid and damp and i usually hang clothes indoor especially if i'll be a away for a couple of days, my sister suggested me to use a humidifier to help maintain the humidity level in my laundry room. She said there are humidifiers which has a laundry mode wherein it helps dry out damp clothes indoor. Is it advisable? has anyone ever used this?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

using a dehumidifier is not cheap, have a look at improving the ventilation in the area first and you could save a bundle. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## starraffy

> using a dehumidifier is not cheap, have a look at improving the ventilation in the area first and you could save a bundle. 
> Good luck.

  I will try to put more windows so air could flow , I also wanna get rid of molds and mildew and the bad smell of an enclosed area,that's why i'm thinking of using one. any suggestion to avoid molds? what best material to use?

----------


## starraffy

> using a dehumidifier is not cheap, have a look at improving the ventilation in the area first and you could save a bundle. 
> Good luck.

  The problem also with my area, i can't open the window as much as i wanted to because we have a cat as our pet, it would try to go out of the house if there's a window open. i know it can be an extra expenses on my part to have a dehumidifier that's why i'm also looking for the cheapest brand around. Just wanting to get away with the smell of an enclosed area at the same time to dry up my clothes. Anyone who could suggest one? i appreciate  :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> The problem also with my area, i can't open the window as much as i wanted to because we have a cat as our pet, it would try to go out of the house if there's a window open. i know it can be an extra expenses on my part to have a dehumidifier that's why i'm also looking for the cheapest brand around. Just wanting to get away with the smell of an enclosed area at the same time to dry up my clothes. Anyone who could suggest one? i appreciate

  A simple wire screen should slow the cat to a halt.

----------


## starraffy

> A simple wire screen should slow the cat to a halt.

  My husband wouldn't want a wire screen, its not safe either esp when we are out, we have to really lock all the doors and windows, the area is also prone to molds..

----------


## Random Username

Add a $15 window lock to the window and that should solve his burglar worries.  Lock the window at 'not big enough for an arm to fit through' size.  If it's a sliding window, a $2 piece of dowel will do the same thing. Works for the cat, too. 
A dehumidifier will cost you $3-400 to buy, plus the running cost.

----------


## GraemeCook

We had a similar issue twenty years ago,  but I objected to the capital costs and operating costs of a humidifier. 
My temporary solution was to put in an extractor fan.  It worked so well that it became the permanent solution. 
After about three months we started getting annoyed that we would routinely switch the laundry light off, but forget to switch off the fan.   Then hear it running at 3.00 am, when the night is real quiet.    Our sparky then rewired the fan in parallel with the laundry lights on the same switch - switch the lights and fan on and off with the same switch.   
Fair Winds 
Graeme  
PS:  A very week solution of swimming pool chlorine is great for removing mold - and cheap.

----------


## starraffy

> Add a $15 window lock to the window and that should solve his burglar worries.  Lock the window at 'not big enough for an arm to fit through' size.  If it's a sliding window, a $2 piece of dowel will do the same thing. Works for the cat, too. 
> A dehumidifier will cost you $3-400 to buy, plus the running cost.

  Dehumidifier cost varies, depending on your needs though there are energy efficient also but i'll look into your suggestions, thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## starraffy

> We had a similar issue twenty years ago,  but I objected to the capital costs and operating costs of a humidifier.
> My temporary solution was to put in an extractor fan.  It worked so well that it became the permanent solution.
> After about three months we started getting annoyed that we would routinely switch the laundry light off, but forget to switch off the fan.   Then hear it running at 3.00 am, when the night is real quiet.    Our sparky then rewired the fan in parallel with the laundry lights on the same switch - switch the lights and fan on and off with the same switch. 
> Fair Winds
> Graeme
> PS:  A very week solution of swimming pool chlorine is great for removing mold - and cheap.

  I've heard of chlorine for moulds problems, it works they say, good idea for the same switch. how about the odor, does the extractor fan helps eliminate odor?

----------


## jatt

Laundry fan with a timer? 
Improved airflow never goes astray. 
When I helped a mate with his cellar I used an axial fan with a timer.  It improved the situation there.  In this case the fan was sized to fit to some PVC pipe.  
Ok different application, but the principle is similar.

----------


## Moondog55

A passive alternative would be a vent in the ceiling ( going up through the roof and painted black) with an air inlet as low down as you can get it, both screened for bugs of course

----------


## starraffy

Thanks for all your suggestions  :Smilie:  We added windows in our laundry area with grills outside so cats won't sneak in the window and we put an exhaust fan as well and bought a dehumidifier to get away as well with molds and pests.

----------


## Moondog55

So how is it working?

----------


## starraffy

> So how is it working?

  It significantly lessened the moist in the area. We only use the dehumidifier if the weather is really cool, and helps too in drying our clothes  :Smilie:  exhaust fan and windows helped too in air circulation. We haven't seen any molds or pests since we had it renovated and the smell when we're inside the laundry area becomes bearable than before  :Smilie:

----------


## RodEye

Although you're done now,did you ever consider a ventilated skylight?

----------


## starraffy

> Although you're done now,did you ever consider a ventilated skylight?

  How is it? Haven't heard of it.

----------


## RodEye

Hi starraffy,
                 it's simply a domed skylight with perforated metal on the outer underside to allow for a little airflow.Does that make sense?

----------


## starraffy

> Hi starraffy,
>                  it's simply a domed skylight with perforated metal on the outer underside to allow for a little airflow.Does that make sense?

   Oh we didn't thought of it but yeah it makes sense. Thanks for the idea RodEye. We can also do it anyway, i'll tell my husband to help the airflow.. but as of now the windows, dehumidifier and exhaust fan really helped.

----------


## jatt

Assuming here you have a drier in there.  Naturally a lot of humidity generated by these white goods. 
At missus joint the drier has a water trap and the option to vent it outside.  Wasnt practical to run duct outside, so have to remember to empty trap before a new load.  Up side of course is she gets bugger all humidity in there.

----------


## starraffy

Thanks Jatt for the ideas!  :Smilie:   
As of now, we have better humidity level in my laundry area. I guess the ventilation works and the dehumidifier , it collects a lot of water.
Have to buy another one in fact cause one room in our house have started to have signs of molds! ggrrhhh...

----------

